# Test Channel: 9300 Channel not Purchased ext. 721 Troubleshooting



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Those who are not receiving 9300 now. Do you have either Premier or the Sport Pack subscription. In addition to those subscription services did your account ever show Sports HD in recent activity.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

I have Premier. No Sports HD in recent activity. Also, I have no phone line attached.


----------



## facmgr6569 (Jan 5, 2007)

No permier or sport pack on my account.
Account has never shown it.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't have Premier OR Sports Pack, and I'm not receiving it.


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't think I'd put too much stock in what you're seeing or not seeing on the 9300/9301 channels right now. Earl has stated a couple of times that things are in a big state of flux right now and D* is playing with some settings.


----------



## SatPilot (Aug 5, 2007)

in chicago getting NFL Network on 9300 now with searching for Sat on 9301 (was reversed before 8am with an infomercial on 9301).

we have the premier package.


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

D* is testing. Don't worry if you dont get 9300 any more if you got it previously and/or get 9301 now. It has to do with your base package and/or Sports Pack. I have premier with no phone line and i get 9300.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

alwayscool said:


> D* is testing. Don't worry if you dont get 9300 any more if you got it previously and/or get 9301 now. It has to do with your base package and/or Sports Pack. I have premier with no phone line and i get 9300.


Some have reported in the previous threads they have premier and are not receiving the 9300 feed of NFL Network.


----------



## jluzbet69 (May 27, 2007)

I have sports with Opcion Ultra so I can get ESPN deportes.

NFL Network was on before I left home 7:30am ET


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

All I get is the 721, channel not purchased, message. I don't have sports pak and I get HBO, Showtime & Starz. I also have phone line hooked up. I am able to get the 498 channel however. What exactly is premiere?

I am getting 9301.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes maybe we should wait until we hear from EARL or someone in the know before we just start troubleshooting issues that may not even be issues.


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

SatPilot said:


> in chicago getting NFL Network on 9300 now with searching for Sat on 9301 (was reversed before 8am with an infomercial on 9301).
> 
> we have the premier package.


9300 and 9301 working fine here.


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> Some have reported in the previous threads they have premier and are not receiving the 9300 feed of NFL Network.


D* is testing. Relax. If you got it before then you are good to go.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have no Premier or Sports and I'm getting the (721). 

Premier is the package where you get almost everything for one fixed price.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Whether or not you have the Sports Pack shouldn't matter. The NFL Network is included in Total Choice Plus (or whatever that package is called now). Bottom line is--if you get the SD version on 212 then you should get the HD version.


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> Those who are not receiving 9300 now. Do you have either Premier or the Sport Pack subscription. In addition to those subscription services did your account ever show Sports HD in recent activity.


I have Total choice Plus, no premier or sports pack here and 9300 is 721


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

alwayscool said:


> D* is testing. Relax. If you got it before then you are good to go.


IWell that's exactly why I'm doing this thread and poll. It seems what DIRECTV is testing is the account authorization for this channel. Yesterday when they switched to NFL Network I lost 9300 and the 721 error message was displayed. After going and modifying my account online by adding the Sports Pack this caused the Sports HD charge to appear and the channel was viewable again.


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

dan8379 said:


> Whether or not you have the Sports Pack shouldn't matter. The NFL Network is included in Total Choice Plus (or whatever that package is called now). Bottom line is--if you get the SD version on 212 then you should get the HD version.


I totally agree, the wording of the above poll is lacking Total Choice Extra which includes the NFL channel et al. Gotta take that into consideration also.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> Well that's exactly why I'm doing this thread and poll. It seems what DIRECTV is testing is the account authorization for this channel. Yesterday when they switched to NFL Network I lost 9300 and the 721 error message was displayed. After going and modifying my account online by adding the Sports Pack this caused the Sports HD charge to appear and the channel was viewable again.


That makes sense except for the people who see 9300 on some receivers and not others. My HR20-100 did not get 9300 _until_ it switched to NFL (or NHL) network, and then it picked it up. Never got a 721 message at all.

Did you ever hear the story of the blind men examining an elephant? That's us. Each of us can figure out part of the situation, but none of us has the complete picture.

The best advice for us is to chill and quit thinking so much!


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

HOAGIEHEAD said:


> I totally agree, the wording of the above poll is lacking Total Choice Extra which includes the NFL channel et al. Gotta take that into consideration also.


Speculation is that even though the channel is showing the NFL Network the test is for the NHL channel which doesn't exist yet so D* is just using the NFL feed. NHL most likely will be part of the sports pack hence the reason for the way the poll is setup.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

apexmi said:


> I have Total choice Plus, no premier or sports pack here and 9300 is 721


+1

Just to be clear, I don't subscribe to premier or sports pack, NOR do I have either of these HD charges on my recent activity.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not receiving 9300 and I don't have premier or Sports pack. I have total choice plus which includes 212, so I guess the NHL theory makes sense since I wouldn't get NHL but would get NFL network.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

alwayscool said:


> D* is testing. Relax. If you got it before then you are good to go.


Um, we are just doing as the thread asks, and reporting the status of the channel. Maybe you should relax?

Anyway. In my programming package, I do get NFL network, but 9300 says channel not purchased. None of the options above fit my situation.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

I have the plus HD DVR but no Sports HD charge not getting 9300 getting ch not purchased.


----------



## RickMilw (Jun 4, 2007)

Rob said:


> I have Premier. No Sports HD in recent activity. Also, I have no phone line attached.


Ditto, but I have a phone line attached.


----------



## PR Buick (Oct 12, 2006)

How is it that anyone here even knows there _is _"trouble?" (Last I checked, D* didn't publish details into their testing procedures.) Please don't take this the wrong way--I'm not trying to be rude--but I think "guesswork" is more applicable than "troubleshooting." Cart before the horse ...


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> That makes sense except for the people who see 9300 on some receivers and not others. My HR20-100 did not get 9300 _until_ it switched to NFL (or NHL) network, and then it picked it up. Never got a 721 message at all.
> 
> Did you ever hear the story of the blind men examining an elephant? That's us. Each of us can figure out part of the situation, but none of us has the complete picture.
> 
> The best advice for us is to chill and quit thinking so much!


The one receiver seeing the feed and another on the same account not seeing the channel is certainly a weird one.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

PR Buick said:


> How is it that anyone here even knows there _is _"trouble?" (Last I checked, D* didn't publish details into their testing procedures.) Please don't take this the wrong way--I'm not trying to be rude--but I think "guesswork" is more applicable than "troubleshooting." Cart before the horse ...


Troubleshooting is correct because if the viewer is not seeing the channel and are trying to understand why the first step is to troubleshoot the particulars.

Is it possibly a channel not part of my package?
Is there anything wrong with my setup that's causing me to not receive the channel?

There are more questions but these are the top priority.


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

I was getting ext 721 (channel not purchased) on 9300 this morning. I have Premier, so should get all sports & premium. I checked my recent account activity on Directv.com and just have the general HD charge/credit. There is nothing on my account for Sports HD access.

Specifically, here is all I see...

09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx5865 HD Access $-5.00 $-0.35 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx5865 HD Access $5.00 $0.35


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

I definitely think the billing issue with Sports HD and authorization charges will be the leading reason the new channels aren't launched soon if they are unable to resolve that.


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

DVDKingdom said:


> Is it possibly a channel not part of my package?


Testing channels aren't part of anyone's package.


> Is there anything wrong with my setup that's causing me to not receive the channel?


Doubtful. MANY who were having success with 9300 yesterday got the '721' message late last night....at the same time Earl posted that things were now in a state of flux.


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am not receiving 9300 and have had no charges yet and I have Plus HD DVR.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

GenoV said:


> Testing channels aren't part of anyone's package.


The testing channels are associated with an authorization for the tier that the SD counterpart if there is one is part of or other channels of the same programming category, sports channels in the Sports Pack, etc.


----------



## JacknJuls (Dec 14, 2006)

No premier or sports pack, receiving 721.


----------



## PR Buick (Oct 12, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> Troubleshooting is correct because if the viewer is not seeing the channel and are trying to understand why the first step is to troubleshoot the particulars.
> 
> Is it possibly a channel not part of my package?
> Is there anything wrong with my setup that's causing me to not receive the channel?
> ...


My point was only that it may be perfectly normal or expected (from D*'s perspective) for someone not to see it. I think it's premature to assume that failure to see a test channel (with all other things, such as receiving the signal, being equal) is due to something being wrong on a sub's end or there being a glitch on D*'s end. Again, IMO, "troubleshooting" implies "trouble," i.e. failure of some sort. (To troubleshoot, don't you need to make sure you've got a problem first?)


----------



## DaveEv (Sep 20, 2007)

I do not receive 9300 and have no sports packages, no place for that in the poll.


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

DVDKingdom said:


> The testing channels are associated with an authorization for the tier that the SD counterpart if there is one is part of or other channels of the same programming category, sports channels in the Sports Pack, etc.


Really? You know that for fact?

I'm afraid you may be missing the point here....


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

PR Buick said:


> My point was only that it may be perfectly normal or expected (from D*'s perspective) for someone not to see it. I think it's premature to assume that failure to see a test channel (with all other things, such as receiving the signal, being equal) is due to something being wrong on a sub's end or there being a glitch on D*'s end. Again, IMO, "troubleshooting" implies "trouble," i.e. failure of some sort. (To troubleshoot, don't you need to make sure you've got a problem first?)


Your point is another reason why I created this thread. So many poster were getting concerned of the channel not being available to them. I hoped this thread would show a possible reason (If you don't subscribe to either the premier or sports pack you won't be able to view this channel.) and prevent the unnecessary worry at a minimum. Best case give D* details of why some are not getting the feed so they could work out any bugs (posters have the appropriate packages and still can't view the channel or they're missing the associated extra Sports HD line item on their accounts.)


----------



## tmslater22 (Sep 20, 2007)

I am getting 721 on 9300 (did get it yesterday afternoon when NGC was on), receiving 9301 fine. I have Total Choice Plus, Sports Pak and HD access. Getting similar billing activity on 9/23/07 as 'dvelleco'.


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

GenoV said:


> I don't think I'd put too much stock in what you're seeing or not seeing on the 9300/9301 channels right now. Earl has stated a couple of times that things are in a big state of flux right now and D* is playing with some settings.


+1
But just in case it is interesting for some reason, I am not receiving 9300. I have NFL Sunday Ticket & Premier, and they're on my account. I watched the games on Sunday....


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

apexmi said:


> I have Total choice Plus, no premier or sports pack here and 9300 is 721


+1


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

GenoV said:


> Really? You know that for fact?


Known for an *absolute* fact no, based on experience. Channel 9300 gave 721 message when NFL feed was enabled but worked previously for NGC and A&E. Changing my package to include the Sports pack caused the channel to be viewable *immediately*.


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

There's not an option for this in the poll, but to support your theory, I do get 9300, I have Sports Pack, and I do have the Sports HD charge.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I just voted on this poll.We're not seeing 9300.We sub to the Sports Pack,but,no Sports HD line item charge shows up in our D* online account.Our base package is Total Choice Plus,which includes NFL Network channel 212.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

JonSamuels said:


> There's not an option for this in the poll, but to support your theory, I do get 9300, I have Sports Pack, and I do have the Sports HD charge.


Thanks for your feedback, correct poll option would be your receiving 9300.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

DVDKingdom said:


> Channel 9300 gave 721 message when NFL feed was enabled but worked previously for NGC and A&E.


That's not factual either. I had 9300 fine when it was NGC HD, but when they switched it to A&E HD, it disappeared. A&E is certainly part of my programming. As has been stated earlier in this thread, testing is being done.

I am not going to worry about getting any of the test channels unless Earl or one of the other mods asks us to report on our status in receiving them.


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

DVDKingdom said:


> Thanks for your feedback, correct poll option would be your receiving 9300.


That's how I voted. I guess what I meant to say is I wonder if there is anyone out there who is receiving 9300, but doesn't have Sports Pack or the Sports HD charge.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

We don't know if the 721 is a local that is being tested or one of the sports channels. If it is showing a game on one of the sports channels (even tape delayed), I don't believe the owners of the sports pack will be able to see that. That could be the reason for the x721. Unless we know the actual channel, it's hard to get any valid data from this.


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

What about an option for the people who don't get 9300 and don't have Sports Pack or Premier?


----------



## tmslater22 (Sep 20, 2007)

tmslater22 said:


> I am getting 721 on 9300 (did get it yesterday afternoon when NGC was on), receiving 9301 fine. I have Total Choice Plus, Sports Pak and HD access. Getting similar billing activity on 9/23/07 as 'dvelleco'.


In addition I have NFL Sunday Ticket, SuperFan, and I have subscribed to NHL Center Ice.


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 15, 2007)

We have premier, the sports package etc.

9300 has been showing NFL network since I got up at 9:15 it's an SD frame with a DTV logo top left (outside the frame in the HD width) and a NHL logo on the bottom right (in the HD frame area)


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Smuuth said:


> That's not factual either. I had 9300 fine when it was NGC HD, but when they switched it to A&E HD, it disappeared. A&E is certainly part of my programming. As has been stated earlier in this thread, testing is being done.
> 
> I am not going to worry about getting any of the test channels unless Earl or one of the other mods asks us to report on our status in receiving them.


When it disappeared did the channel display the 721 error or just go blank (black or grey screen)?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

jbellanca said:


> What about an option for the people who don't get 9300 and don't have Sports Pack or Premier?


+2
I don't have Premier nor the Sports pack and get 721 on 9300 and 9301.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

purtman said:


> We don't know if the 721 is a local that is being tested or one of the sports channels. If it is showing a game on one of the sports channels (even tape delayed), I don't believe the owners of the sports pack will be able to see that. That could be the reason for the x721. Unless we know the actual channel, it's hard to get any valid data from this.


The feed is the NFL network and games shown are viewable on 212 with the choice extra package. That's why the specualtion is this test is the NHL channel (due to the NHL logo).


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> The feed is the NFL network and games shown are viewable on 212 with the choice extra package. That's why the specualtion is this test is the NHL channel (due to the NHL logo).


I understand that. We just don't know what the actual channel that they are showing at each time is. If we have a 721, how do we know that they are showing something we should receive. There were reports of people seeing different channels at the same time, as though they were testing spot beams.


----------



## thread (Nov 26, 2006)

I have no premier or sports and I'm not getting 9300. It says I've not purchased the channel.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

jbellanca said:


> What about an option for the people who don't get 9300 and don't have Sports Pack or Premier?


The reason there is no option for that particular case is the belief the channel requires one of the two for authorization. So the 721 message is appropriate.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

DVDKingdom said:


> The reason there is no option for that particular case is the belief the channel requires one of the two for authorization. So the 721 message is appropriate.


Not at home so I can't tell you right now but Late last night I began getting 721 error on 9300. Didn't worry too much since Earl said stuff was in a "State of Flux" but I have Total Choice Plus with HD Access. NFL Network is part of my package and I watch it regularly on 212. If the new feed is the NFL network that would amount to an authorization problem since I should get it but don't. There is no option for me to vote in the poll since I do not have premier or the sports pack.


----------



## ljnskywalker (Feb 22, 2007)

gslater said:


> Not at home so I can't tell you right now but Late last night I began getting 721 error on 9300. Didn't worry too much since Earl said stuff was in a "State of Flux" but I have Total Choice Plus with HD Access. NFL Network is part of my package and I watch it regularly on 212. If the new feed is the NFL network that would amount to an authorization problem since I should get it but don't. There is no option for me to vote in the poll since I do not have premier or the sports pack.


I didn't vote either as this is my same setup


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

i have hr20-700. I have premier with hd access and hotpass 2007. I don't get 9300 but I never got sports pack hd show up on my acct.. I just upgraded to premier lately. I was set to Plushddvr package.. I see the starz and hbo charge for hd but nothing else. 9300 was working when it was AEHD. 9301 is working fine. Same problem is on my HR20-100. Running latest software on that receiver and running latest ce software on the 700.


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

I do not have the sports subscription, and got the call 721 window. For the heck of it, I pressed the more info button, and got no info available. At that point I could not exit nor back out off the screen. I turned off the HR20-700, and than back on. All is well again.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

gslater said:


> Not at home so I can't tell you right now but Late last night I began getting 721 error on 9300. Didn't worry too much since Earl said stuff was in a "State of Flux" but I have Total Choice Plus with HD Access. NFL Network is part of my package and I watch it regularly on 212. If the new feed is the NFL network that would amount to an authorization problem since I should get it but don't. There is no option for me to vote in the poll since I do not have premier or the sports pack.


Total Choice Plus and HD Access was my subscription and I also believed I should get the channel if it was the HD version of 212. However after I updated to include the sports pack in my subscription 9300 is working. This caused me accept that the theory of the channel is a test of NHL channel to be accurate.


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

I was receiving the 721 message on 9300 after successfully receiving it earlier yesterday. I decided to add the Sports pack (ordered it On line) and as soon I activated Sports Pack channel 9300 with NFL network HD popped on and the 721 cleared. 

I was already subscribing to all the movie channel packages and as soon as I added the sports pack my account AUTOMATICALLY switched to Premier with HD access and HD-DVR. I am going to maintain this HD authorized Premier package until I get a chance to sample what HD channels they provide under this package. I can narrow it down later.

This success also indicates that their software is working, at least in this case where an online transaction immediately activated the 9300 HD channel. Maybe that is what they are testing here - how many Premiere or Sports Pack upgrades they can sell!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have grandfathered total choice+ and HD access. no 9300


----------



## fade2black (Apr 8, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> I have grandfathered total choice+ and HD access. no 9300


Same here... Total Choice Plus, NO Premiere, NO Sports Pack (so I didn't vote...) :nono: getting everything else EXCEPT 9300. Both receivers.


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

fade2black said:


> Same here... Total Choice Plus, NO Premiere, NO Sports Pack (so I didn't vote...) :nono: getting everything else EXCEPT 9300. Both receivers.


+1


----------



## VicF (Sep 5, 2006)

Total Choice, HD access, no premier, no sports and 721 error on 9300. 9301, 498, 480, 481 are all fine. H20-600


----------



## bgartz (Jun 24, 2006)

Recently upgraded to premier and have all of the HD charges on my account except. Cinemax and Sports pack. I am not getting 9300 currently, but I had up until it changed over.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

I dont have those packages, but I am gettingh channel not purchased


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have Total Choice Plus - I get error message 721 and no sports package


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

I have Total choice Plus,HD Access, NFL ST, SF sub. no premier or sports pack here and 9300 is 721


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Total Choice Plus, HD Acess, NFL ST, SF, HotPass, no premier or sports pack... getting everything else EXCEPT 9300. Both receivers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JacknJuls (Dec 14, 2006)

I have Total Choice Plus, HD, NHL Center Ice, 9300 is 721.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Total Choice Plus, HD, Sports Pack, 9300 is 721


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Total Choice Plus, HD Access, DVR Service, HBO, Showtime, NFLST + Superfan, 9300 is 721.


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

I had the sports pack and was receiving 9300 I went online and removed the sports pack now I'm not receiving 9300.


----------



## deuce01 (Oct 11, 2006)

I have Sunday Ticket and SuperFan (if those are the packs) and get 771 searching for signal on both 9300 and 9301.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Premier -Sunday Ticket -Super Fan 

Get CH9300/9301


----------



## rdlong47 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sunday Ticket & SuperFan Getting 721 on 9300


----------



## mkrubsack (May 12, 2006)

I don't subscribe to any permier or sport pack, other than NFL Sunday Ticket.
I can receive 9301.
I CANNOT receive 9300. I get an ext. 721 message only.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have no Premier or Sports and I'm getting the (721).
> 
> Premier is the package where you get almost everything for one fixed price.


+1


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like 9300 is there for those with Premier or the Sports Pack.

The NHL logo in the lower right makes me think they are testing it as NHL Network.


----------



## donmesw (Sep 19, 2007)

VicF said:


> Total Choice, HD access, no premier, no sports and 721 error on 9300. 9301, 498, 480, 481 are all fine. H20-600


+1


----------



## admiral39 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmmm. I didn't have access to 9300. I added the sports pack because someone said NHL Netowrk! Anyway, once I did that I was able to access 9300 no problem, although it is an NFL network simulcast, not NHL network  I have no idea what the NHL logo in the right corner is for. Anyway, it appears that the sports tier is what they are testing, at least from my perspective.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

tried logging on to dtv site, put in my name and password, keeps telling me wrong pw, click send pw I get nothing, click send username, and they send it? They send me my username, but not pw. I just want to double check


----------



## whiteyanderson (Sep 19, 2007)

DVDKingdom said:


> Known for an *absolute* fact no, based on experience. Channel 9300 gave 721 message when NFL feed was enabled but worked previously for NGC and A&E. Changing my package to include the Sports pack caused the channel to be viewable *immediately*.


yep last night, 9300 disappeared and i have premier (w/ sports pack). went to D* site, went through change my programming, made no changes, hit accept and 9300 was on instantly. what gives w/ all that?


----------



## whiteyanderson (Sep 19, 2007)

NOW i go back look at activity since last bill since i did this- and starz HD, cine HD, and sports HD $0.00 now are on my activity. these were not on here before. i only had a HD charge of $-3.66 and + $3.66. but, i did have premier before...


----------



## jim_arrows (Sep 21, 2007)

I have the old Total Choice Plus package and was getting the 721 on 9300; I just added the Sports Pack via directv.com & as soon as I accepted the changes 9300 lit up. Adding the sports pack was the only change to my account; recent activity shows the charge for the sports pack as well as the "Sports HD" line item.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

I dont have premier or any sports pack, but my recent activity says premier leased receiver, one with a charge then another subtracting it


----------



## DrJohnC (Sep 8, 2007)

Perhaps ... Just perhaps ... DirecTV is makin' sure no one who has not subscribed can get the new HD channels. Ergo: the not subscribed message (even to us folk who have subscribed).


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

whiteyanderson said:


> yep last night, 9300 disappeared and i have premier (w/ sports pack). went to D* site, went through change my programming, made no changes, hit accept and 9300 was on instantly. what gives w/ all that?


I think that is what DirecTV was trying to do with all the accounts but for some reason they couldn't get them all to agree. Just in doing so you refreshed your own account for yourself.

EDIT

If that is in fact what it is, then everyone that can't see 9300 may have to do what you did or call and have a CSR do it.


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

I had premier about 2-3 months ago. Recently down leveled to "Plus HD" with HBO and Showtime added.

I am getting 721 on 9300. 9301 is coming in fine.


----------



## vernonator (Jul 31, 2007)

Actually I dont have any of the choices...I have Total Choice Plus and HD Access. Cant get 9300, can get 9301 and 498.....


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

I have had the PLUS HD DVR package for a couple of months after downgrading from Premier.

I tried the "Change Programming" path others have referred to. I noticed on the "Services" tab at the bottom of the "Additional Programming & Services" section I noticed a selection called "HD Access - $9.99 / Monthly" which was *NOT *selected.

It is my understanding that the PlusHD DVR package was supposed to include HD access for those of us who had the package prior to the new sat going live.

Another data point is just this week, the installers came out to deliver a new H20 which replaces one of the D10s. At the same time they upgraded my old 3-LNB dish to the new Slimline.

The installers spent over an hour on the phone trying to get the new H20 activated. As a part of the recovery they "reset my account". An unpleasant side-effect is it seems to have killed my DoD


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

The part of this poll about not getting 9300 is ambiguous. Does that mean 9300 has nothing or does it mean that you receive error 721? Without knowing that, there's no way for anybody to answer it properly.


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

and... what if you are getting 721 but don't have either Premier or Sports Pack?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

brittonx said:


> and... what if you are getting 721 but don't have either Premier or Sports Pack?


Then you are like many of us. 

Who gets it and who gets a 721 may have no rhyme or reason except to Directv testing out their authorization system. Remember, our access cards are each unique for every single box out there, each of which can be authorized for any programming or none at all, with a great degree of control over the "in between" part of those extremes.

As Stuart points out, this is ONLY a test.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

That's what I thought...I don't have premier or sports pack and I get a 721 error on 9300. I've tried resetting my receivers via the D* site, and it makes no diff. No 9300 here. I do have NFL ST and SuperFan.

Any suggestions or just be patient?


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

hasan said:


> That's what I thought...I don't have premier or sports pack and I get a 721 error on 9300. I've tried resetting my receivers via the D* site, and it makes no diff. No 9300 here. I do have NFL ST and SuperFan.
> 
> Any suggestions or just be patient?


Don't worry one bit about it. The theory is even though they are showing NFL network which you should get, the channel is mapped to NHL center ice which you won't get w/o sports pack.

Based upon this theory a 721 is the expected result for you, me, and many others here without the sports pack.


----------



## whiteyanderson (Sep 19, 2007)

ali know is when i tried to refresh via the D* site it wouldn't refresh my receivers- maybe they were getting slammed. when i went in and made a faux programing change. 9300 lit up right away and the additional, STARZ HD, CINEMAX HD , SPORTS HD $0.00 charges that i had been looking for for a couple weeks and hadn't seen, showed up in my activity right away as well. 

i did check my activity right before the programing change and there was nothing except the -HD access/ +HD access since 9/19/07. after the "change" it was all there instantly.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I am recieving it on my HR20-700 and I have the sports pack


----------

